# Moving



## AndreaJC (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi we are moving to Bangkok from SingPore in June and hopefully get into Patana British School. We have 3 girls aged 11 9 and 4 and husbands office will be out near school. We are currently looking at houses in Bangna or. apartment in city. Does anyone have any recommendations??? Thanks


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Thai & Bangkok Rentals | Search Accommodation Bangkok | Mr Roomfinder
Thailand Real Estate & Property Forum (¤Í¹â´,ºéÒ¹)
Thailand Classifieds | 5 Feb 2013 | Pg 1 | BahtSold.com | Baht&Sold
Thailand news, forum, visa, immigration : thaivisa.com (classified section)

The area around Sukhumvit 101 and 103 (Udomsuk) is rather popular among foreigners.


----------



## Depdog12 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

I am a teacher Bangkok Patana, so I know your children will be in good hands if they get in there.

There is lots of housing options close to the school, what sort of budget do you have? Can forward suggestions from there.

K


----------



## AndreaJC (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for replying K... We are currently looking at Lakeside Villa area Bangna.. I have heard nothing but positive about the school at Patana


----------



## Depdog12 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, has been a little busy towards the end of term!

Patana really is a great school, it is my first year teaching here and I love it. You can see why you get over 60 people applying for each teacher position here!

I will speak to some more students to find out where their parents live, but both Lakeside Villa 1 and Lakeside Villa 2 come with excellent reputation and a range of housing options.

Ladawan also has a range of housing options on it if you want something a little closer.

K


----------

